# überwintern von Topfpflanzen



## margit (29. Sep. 2008)

Hallo

Jetzt kommt die Zeit, wo ich mich wieder damit auseinandersetzen muss, wohin mit meinen vielen Topfpflanzen. Die letzten Jahre habe ich sie in einer Fabrikshalle untergebracht. Leider ist es dort einwenig zu warm und auch die Luft ist nicht die beste. Es sind mir heuer 3 sehr schöne Palmen kaputt gegangen. 2 Cycas und ne Phönix.
Im Keller und Garage habe ich zuwenig Platz. Es sind an die 30 Kübel und einige sehr grosse darunter. 
Ich habe so ne Idee.
Kann ich die Pflanzen draussen auf der Terrasse lassen, nahe an der Hauswand. Diese dann mit einer Styroporwand einzäunen, oben am Styropor eine durchsichtige Folie draufmachen damit sie Licht bekommen. 
Oder ist es einfach nicht möglich draussen.

Wäre froh um Vorschläge.


----------



## katja (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: überwintern von Topfpflanzen*

hallo margit!

ob deine "überwinterungsidee" klappt, kann ich dir nicht sagen.... 

aber: meine mutter und freunde von uns haben ebenfalls etliche monstertopfpflanzen und wissen nicht, wohin damit im winter.
sie überwintern sie einfach bei einer gärtnerei im gewächshaus (vermutlich leicht beheizt). die holen die kübel ab, kümmern sich über den winter gut um sie und bringen sie im frühjahr auf befehl wieder! 
und preislich ist das ganze anscheinend sehr vernünftig, wenn du genaueres wissen willst, muss ich allerdings nachfragen.
aber vielleicht wäre das eine idee, mal bei dir in der nähe die ein oder andere gärtnerei diesbezüglich anzurufen!


----------



## Dodi (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: überwintern von Topfpflanzen*

Hallo Margit,

das Hauptproblem bei Topfpflanzen im Winter ist, dass der Wurzelballen nicht komplett durchfrieren darf. Damit bekommst Du fast jede Pflanze 'um die Ecke'.

Auch deshalb (und weil sie ausgepflanzt einfach besser wachsen) haben wir einige Exoten im Garten ausgepflanzt.
Es ist dann umso "einfacher" , sie über den Winter zu bringen. So z. B. eine Phoenix-Palme. Die bekommt dann auf den Wurzelbereich eine dicke Schicht Stroh oder Blätter, um den Stamm und die zusammengebundenen Wedel einen Lichterschlauch (Weihnachtsbeleuchtung für Draussen) und außen noch Noppenfolie. Man muss hier nur aufpassen, dass sich nicht zuviel Nässe bildet, sonst verfaulen die Pflanzen. Also ist es ratsam, eine Belüftungsmöglichkeit mit einzuplanen, die bei frostfreiem und trockenem Wetter geöffnet wird.

Bananen (Musa basjoo), die erst auf eine gewisse Stammhöhe abgeschnitten werden, bekommen ebenfalls Stroh, Lichterschlauch und einen Kompost-Kasten drüber, da die Stämme kein Licht benötigen.

Du lebst ja in der Schweiz - ich weiß nicht, wie das Klima in Deinem Wohnort ist. Wie kalt war es die letzten Winter bei Euch?

Du solltest wissen, dass z. B. Phoenix-Palmen, Zycas und __ Oleander einige Grad Frost vertragen, so ca. -5°, deshalb könnte man diese auspflanzen und ihnen dann den o. g. Winterschutz gewähren. Leider ist es jetzt aber zum Auspflanzen zu spät - evtl. kannst Du dies mal für's nächste Jahr ins Auge fassen?

Evtl. hast Du die Möglichkeit, ein Gewächshaus für die Pflanzen aufzustellen? Das würde ich jedoch zusätzlich mit einer Heizung und einem Thermostat versehen, auch wenn Du die Pflanzen noch gut mit Styropor und die Seitenwände des Häuschens mit Noppenfolie ausstattest.

Die Idee von Katja ist natürlich auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen!


----------



## margit (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: überwintern von Topfpflanzen*

Hallo Dodi

Mit dem Auspflanzen habe ich zum Teil schon begonnen im Sommer. Möchte aber dennoch gerne __ Kübelpflanzen, da man sie immer mal woanders hinstellen kann.



> Wie kalt war es die letzten Winter bei Euch?



Der letzte Winter war kein Winter. Kein einziges Mal Schnee. Hatte schon Tage mit Minusgraden, aber die konnte man zählen. Aber hat auch schon andere Jahre gegeben, da war -20 keine Seltenheit.



> Evtl. hast Du die Möglichkeit, ein Gewächshaus für die Pflanzen aufzustellen?



Das wär zwar toll, möchte dennoch keine fixes.

@ Katja

Habe ich auch schon gemacht, in eine Gärtnerei zum überwintern gebracht. Bei uns zumindest sehr teuer und die Pflanzenpflege liess sehr zu wünschen übrig. 2 Pflanzen sind kaputt gegangen, wurden zwar ersetzt aber nicht in der Grösse wie sie waren. __ Oleander war total verlaust und auch die Zitrusbäume total am abserbeln. Meine Erfahrung damit war nicht sehr gut.


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: überwintern von Topfpflanzen*

hallo margit

solltest du es versuchen mit den eingepackten pflanzen draußen in kübeln denk an styropor UNTER den kübeln.
ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, daß die pflanzen im winter eher vertrocknen als erfrieren.
nur, wie man sie wann bei welchen temperaturen richtig gießt-das hab ich noch nicht rausbekommen 
klar--wen kein frost ist,-
aber wenn der frost zurückgeht und milder ist,-wann ist der wurzelballen entfostet und gießen bringt überhaupt was?


----------



## goldfisch (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: überwintern von Topfpflanzen*

Hallo Margit,

die Konstruktion, welche Du im ersten Beitrag beschrieben hast, ist ja scho fast ein Kalthaus. Zur Not kann da noch ein Frostwächter rein. Die meisten Cycas und Phoenix spc. dürften so einen normalen mitteleuropäischen Winter überstehen.  Selbst wenn Du dann offizell  -20 grad hast, ist es an der Hauswand bedeutend wärmer. 

Auf Gefahren wie  durchfrieren und austrocknen wurtest Du ja schon hingewiesen. Von unten würde ich nicht isolieren sondern wenn möglich Erdschluss herstellen. Ich kenne aber die bauliche Situation nicht.

PS.
Von Cycas gibt es zumindest eine winterharte Art. Cycas panzhihuaensis  habe ich im Garten ausgepflanzt.

mfg Jürgen


----------

